# Octuplets- really cute photo



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1169778/An-army-nannies-frenzy-feeding--the-octuplets-comes-home-hospital-life-Suleman-home.html


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ahh theyre really cute...they look so different to each other!!! x


----------

